# turkeys - fairview canyon



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

coming off the mountain today, down Fairview canyon. about 50 turkeys right at the mouth of the canyon feeding in a field about 50 yards from the pinyon juniper in case someone is chasing soon.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like there are a few birds still down there. Someone...Goofyelk, I think, said the central birds had taken a bad hit this winter. Is this flock smaller, larger or about the same as in past years?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that turkeys in the Fairview-Indinola area love the private ground and it is no problem locating them there. But hunting is a different question.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have found that turkeys in the Fairview-Indinola area love the private ground and it is no problem locating them there. But hunting is a different question.


That's pretty true of most areas. The best turkey areas seem to be alone watered valleys with open meadows and farm/ranch habitat. In most places this is the same "first choice" places for farms and ranches. Luckily out west here we have a lot of surrounding public property.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The area I hunt in Central seems up from prior years. Plenty of birds made it through where I hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

